# Emmigrate to Darwin



## Jinxy (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi guys anyone living in or have experience of living in Darwin Northern Territory. Thinking about moving there, With my two children (1 and 3 year s and my wife to work and eventually seek Permanent residency. Any info or advice appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Jayceee (Feb 5, 2012)

Is there a particular reason you've chosen Darwin ? Its a small town, 130k, so opportunities are limited compared to the other state capitals, and the tropical climate can take some getting used to, particularly the humidity in the wet season.


----------



## Jinxy (Dec 4, 2011)

Jayceee said:


> Is there a particular reason you've chosen Darwin ? Its a small town, 130k, so opportunities are limited compared to the other state capitals, and the tropical climate can take some getting used to, particularly the humidity in the wet season.


Hi, we have chosen Darwin as my wife has had an interview here in Ireland and was offered a great position and wage under the 457 visa category. Her employer has also offered to pay for our flights and the visas which will be processed by an immigration agent. So it's a great opportunity, plus we come from a really small town of 8,000 on Ireland so to us it will feel pretty big.


----------



## Jinxy (Dec 4, 2011)

Jinxy said:


> Hi, we have chosen Darwin as my wife has had an interview here in Ireland and was offered a great position and wage under the 457 visa category. Her employer has also offered to pay for our flights and the visas which will be processed by an immigration agent. So it's a great opportunity, plus we come from a really small town of 8,000 on Ireland so to us it will feel pretty big.


What would we need to bring with us in order to apply for permanent residency later on


----------



## JohnnyLavina (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi, we are relocating to Darwin this week, an Irish couple with a 5 month old daughter. How are you getting on with your move? Have you done much research regarding accommodation? My company is supplying temporary accommodation for 4 weeks. We would like to get renting sooner rather than later, we hear that the palmerston area is nice, but we are not sure exactly which suburbs within it are best, everyone has different opinions. When are you arriving?


----------



## Jinxy (Dec 4, 2011)

JohnnyLavina said:


> Hi, we are relocating to Darwin this week, an Irish couple with a 5 month old daughter. How are you getting on with your move? Have you done much research regarding accommodation? My company is supplying temporary accommodation for 4 weeks. We would like to get renting sooner rather than later, we hear that the palmerston area is nice, but we are not sure exactly which suburbs within it are best, everyone has different opinions. When are you arriving?


Hi we are waiting for visas but we should be in Darwin by June or July the latest, as that is the busy season and my wife's employer would like her there by then. Not sure about accommodation, we have been looking on line but we can't make any decision until we get the visa. We were going to get short term accommodation and find somewhere when we get there but my wife's employer has advised to try and rent somewhere before we get there. We have been looking at places nearer to Darwin like Stuart Park, Parap, night cliff as schools are good in theses areas and my wife will be working unsociable hours so it would be good to be near her place of work At least for the first year. But who knows once we get the visa we might have to take what is on offer, its a tough decision alright. Keep
In touch and let me know how you are getting on maybe you could give us some advice when you get there and we could meet up.


----------



## Jinxy (Dec 4, 2011)

JohnnyLavina said:


> Hi, we are relocating to Darwin this week, an Irish couple with a 5 month old daughter. How are you getting on with your move? Have you done much research regarding accommodation? My company is supplying temporary accommodation for 4 weeks. We would like to get renting sooner rather than later, we hear that the palmerston area is nice, but we are not sure exactly which suburbs within it are best, everyone has different opinions. When are you arriving?


Hi I tried to private message you with regard to my email address but You are unable to receive any, you need to post at least five times on the Australia forum before you can send private messages. When you do drop me a message and good luck till then.


----------



## JohnnyLavina (Apr 1, 2012)

Jinxy said:


> Hi I tried to private message you with regard to my email address but You are unable to receive any, you need to post at least five times on the Australia forum before you can send private messages. When you do drop me a message and good luck till then.


Thanks for the reply, I noticed that it is pretty restricted until we do 5 posts so I will put up a few today and pop youse through a private email once the restrictions are lifted.


----------



## Jinxy (Dec 4, 2011)

JohnnyLavina said:


> Thanks for the reply, I noticed that it is pretty restricted until we do 5 posts so I will put up a few today and pop youse through a private email once the restrictions are lifted.


Ok sounds good, drop me a message when you are ready.


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Hiya I rented a row unit in karama and malak in 2010 and 2011

Try them Ray White Group Property For Sale cavenagh st

Good luck


----------



## Louwexford (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Johnny looks like a few families are moving to darwin, we too are looking at the palmerstown area but it will be the middle of the year, expat member by the name of morgdots has just arrived a week ago and is in the palmerstown area, we should all keep in touch as well as jinxy and arrange for a bit of an irish meet up.


----------



## morgdots (Dec 2, 2011)

Louwexford said:


> Hi Johnny looks like a few families are moving to darwin, we too are looking at the palmerstown area but it will be the middle of the year, expat member by the name of morgdots has just arrived a week ago and is in the palmerstown area, we should all keep in touch as well as jinxy and arrange for a bit of an irish meet up.


Yeh, came across this by chance !!!!, Ive sent you an email louie and if you want to share any of the info publically that is fine, will save me having to re write all the same info again lol , im happy to hook up on this with any irish especially irish with families! there aint that many out here from what i see. There is one boy in the senior school my son will be going to from Limrick , none in my other sons middle school..... apparently there are lots that meet in the irish pub most agternoons... grat pub by the way but they are young lads and young ones with no kids


----------



## JohnnyLavina (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Lou and Morg, cheers for the info and tips. We arrived in Darwin a few days ago, liking it so far, it is hot but not unberable. We have a few more posts to put up before we can private message as we are new to the site, but will send you both through contact info shortly. At the min we are apartment and car hunting, but everything is closed down over Easter weekend. I start work on thursday and my partner and I would really like to get to know some Irish families, we have a 5month old daughter, who is loving the heat so far suprisingly. Keep in touch.


----------



## morgdots (Dec 2, 2011)

JohnnyLavina said:


> Hi Lou and Morg, cheers for the info and tips. We arrived in Darwin a few days ago, liking it so far, it is hot but not unberable. We have a few more posts to put up before we can private message as we are new to the site, but will send you both through contact info shortly. At the min we are apartment and car hunting, but everything is closed down over Easter weekend. I start work on thursday and my partner and I would really like to get to know some Irish families, we have a 5month old daughter, who is loving the heat so far suprisingly. Keep in touch.


oh wow JohnnyLavia, we are 11 days here, we have an appartment just on the outskirts of the town, we have a company hire jeep for the minute and just bought a Holden commadore last night to get me by till we are settled. What surburb are you thinking of living in? Have you been to the wave pool yet? Remember when you buy a car that the rego has a basic insurance in it but when you go to the mvr to register the car in ur name there is a fee of 3 % of the purchase value to be paid, just something to concider when deciding ur budget! If you need a hand with anything just let us know.... my boys will be in school the 16th so myself and my girls will be at a loose end and my girls love babies! in fact we are at a loose end all weekend if you want to get in touch..... have you sorted mobiles or internet yet? there is fee wi fi down the town if you go to the street with the mall , you need to hook into it and then accept the terms and conditions and you have about an hour and a half daily limit..... we usually go down about 10.30pm to skype home , optus do a mobile modem which we got ,its was 89 dollars and 150 dollars credit gives you 16g valid up to 12 mts but it is crap! alternatively you can get a prepaid mobile with them , if you get a smart phone and put 50 dollars credit on it it gives you unlimited internet and 1000 dollars worth of calls! i tether my i pad through this which means i can use the phone internet to use the ipad! just another option!, If you need a hand with anything just holler!


----------



## morgdots (Dec 2, 2011)

Jinxy said:


> What would we need to bring with us in order to apply for permanent residency later on


They recently changed the rules regarding the 457..... you no longer get LAFTA which was a tax reduction, but they have made it easier to get ur PR under a 457 if thats what you choose. Im not sure excately whats involved , i think there used to be all education checks, police checks etc but on a 457 they now concider this all compleat and its a much simpler process, i think ur company can organise it.On a 457 you are concidered a guest in Australia, however when it comes to education you are treaded as a citizen, this is important as if you are an overseas student there are fees incurred even in a public school.Something also to concider in your PR is that 9% of your annual income is automatically deducted for a thing called superanuation, its compulsary to pay, however if you decide to go back home in a number of years you can claim back this money........ on the other hand if you go for your PR you cant, but you can however then purchase property! It is very rare on a 457 that you can purchase proerty.To the best of my knowledge this information is accurate and I have gathered through spending hours reading through forums lol......


----------



## morgdots (Dec 2, 2011)

JohnnyLavina said:


> Hi, we are relocating to Darwin this week, an Irish couple with a 5 month old daughter. How are you getting on with your move? Have you done much research regarding accommodation? My company is supplying temporary accommodation for 4 weeks. We would like to get renting sooner rather than later, we hear that the palmerston area is nice, but we are not sure exactly which suburbs within it are best, everyone has different opinions. When are you arriving?


Hi again JohnnyL! , we have put in an application for a house in Palmerston, there are a few out there to suit small familes but with 4 kids we need a big house which are few and far between , at the moment there is one available in Rosebery, this is a surburb id recommend if you have small kids , the reason being that the schools are all catchment areas,and Rosebery has a fantastic brand new primary school and they will only take kids from Rosebery , Bellamack and one other place beginning with a z, i cant remember it. The plots are smaller , they dont all have pools and the houses are more or less brand new..... we are looking at a place called Durack, its at the top end of Palmerston nearer the town, there is also a lovely house there at the moment with a small pool , the back overlooks a park...3 Don ct , Durack , i think the address is..... Palmerston apparently used to be known as Palmerslum but it is by far not like that now.... it has about 30,000 ppl and is growing fast but facilites are growing with it. There is a new water park being built, a 50mtr olympic size swimming pool, motor x track , soccer, rugby league and union, etc etc! You know what , we should just meet up and we can fill you in on all !!!!


----------



## JohnnyLavina (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi again, yeah palmerston looks good all right but unfortunatley bank hol weekend so little open, johnny starts work thursday so hopefully by then we get looking at a few places, i think we are looking for a 3 bed house as the price isnt much different.
Looking for a cheap car at the minute its a nightmare and trying to get our babs to sleep through the night joys of jetlag!!! We would def love to meet up, where are yous staying at the minute??? We are in a hotel in the cbd on daly street. Only 1 more post to put up and we get more privelages......


----------



## JohnnyLavina (Apr 1, 2012)

morgdots said:


> Hi again JohnnyL! , we have put in an application for a house in Palmerston, there are a few out there to suit small familes but with 4 kids we need a big house which are few and far between , at the moment there is one available in Rosebery, this is a surburb id recommend if you have small kids , the reason being that the schools are all catchment areas,and Rosebery has a fantastic brand new primary school and they will only take kids from Rosebery , Bellamack and one other place beginning with a z, i cant remember it. The plots are smaller , they dont all have pools and the houses are more or less brand new..... we are looking at a place called Durack, its at the top end of Palmerston nearer the town, there is also a lovely house there at the moment with a small pool , the back overlooks a park...3 Don ct , Durack , i think the address is..... Palmerston apparently used to be known as Palmerslum but it is by far not like that now.... it has about 30,000 ppl and is growing fast but facilites are growing with it. There is a new water park being built, a 50mtr olympic size swimming pool, motor x track , soccer, rugby league and union, etc etc! You know what , we should just meet up and we can fill you in on all !!!!


Havent been to the wave pool yet, where or what is that??? 
We paid a fortune for internet conection here and its so bad, nearly used in few days! Cant wait now to get settled!!! When do yous start work??? Did u buy ur car from gumtree? Its a nightmare trying to find a cheap car also to keep us going! Where do you go for skype?


----------



## morgdots (Dec 2, 2011)

JohnnyLavina said:


> Havent been to the wave pool yet, where or what is that???
> We paid a fortune for internet conection here and its so bad, nearly used in few days! Cant wait now to get settled!!! When do yous start work??? Did u buy ur car from gumtree? Its a nightmare trying to find a cheap car also to keep us going! Where do you go for skype?


There is a website called trading posts for buying cars , we bought one privately off that , tradingpost.com.au , .....we go to the mall off Mitchell street for Internet , we are heading down there soon now.....my hubby starts work on Tuesday on that pipe line thingy ! Anything you need a hand with just holler , I stay home sice we had the 4th kid , she is nearly 10 now.....


----------



## morgdots (Dec 2, 2011)

We are on mc Lachlan street 43, a place called Belmoral ! It's grand for now , my hubby starts work Tuesday so I had to get a car quickly , I'll see can I private mail you my number


----------



## morgdots (Dec 2, 2011)

Jinxy said:


> Hi we are waiting for visas but we should be in Darwin by June or July the latest, as that is the busy season and my wife's employer would like her there by then. Not sure about accommodation, we have been looking on line but we can't make any decision until we get the visa. We were going to get short term accommodation and find somewhere when we get there but my wife's employer has advised to try and rent somewhere before we get there. We have been looking at places nearer to Darwin like Stuart Park, Parap, night cliff as schools are good in theses areas and my wife will be working unsociable hours so it would be good to be near her place of work At least for the first year. But who knows once we get the visa we might have to take what is on offer, its a tough decision alright. Keep
> In touch and let me know how you are getting on maybe you could give us some advice when you get there and we could meet up.


Jinxy it is near impossible to rent a property before you get here , the process is that there will be a set viewing when a number of people view , then they give you an application to fill out , the realtor gives this to the landlord with a photocopy of your passport and the landlord then decides who to rent it to ...... We checked out some of the private schools and wern't too impressed , st Mary's for primary was lovely but we will be too far away for that ,


----------



## Jinxy (Dec 4, 2011)

morgdots said:


> Jinxy it is near impossible to rent a property before you get here , the process is that there will be a set viewing when a number of people view , then they give you an application to fill out , the realtor gives this to the landlord with a photocopy of your passport and the landlord then decides who to rent it to ...... We checked out some of the private schools and wern't too impressed , st Mary's for primary was lovely but we will be too far away for that ,


Thanks morgdots,
We are she out in June, really excited but it sounds really expensive. We are looking to share a 4 bedroom house with friends of ours, possibly nearer the city as my wife needs to be near work long hours and night work. Although Palmerston does sound nice, we might have to rethink. Can you use your drivers license over there, and for how long?
It would be great to catch up at some point when we get over so do keep in touch. 
Our plan was for my wife to start work straight away and I would look after the kids full time for a few months and then get some work myself, we have a 3 and a half year old girl and 4 month d boy. Not sure how we are going to work it out with regards to early learning centre for our girl and boy, as I will have to look at work sooner rather than later. It will be a challenge not having family to help with child care etc..


----------



## morgdots (Dec 2, 2011)

Jinxy said:


> Thanks morgdots,
> We are she out in June, really excited but it sounds really expensive. We are looking to share a 4 bedroom house with friends of ours, possibly nearer the city as my wife needs to be near work long hours and night work. Although Palmerston does sound nice, we might have to rethink. Can you use your drivers license over there, and for how long?
> It would be great to catch up at some point when we get over so do keep in touch.
> Our plan was for my wife to start work straight away and I would look after the kids full time for a few months and then get some work myself, we have a 3 and a half year old girl and 4 month d boy. Not sure how we are going to work it out with regards to early learning centre for our girl and boy, as I will have to look at work sooner rather than later. It will be a challenge not having family to help with child care etc..


You need to go online to the AA web site, on this you can print out the application for an international drivers permit, you send this off to the AA with passport pics a photocopy of ur drivers lisence and a small fee..... make sure ur drivers lisence is at least 6 months in date. They will send you an international drivers permit that is valid for 12 mts. Then over here you have 3 mts to change it to an ozzy one, so you go to the MRV and the only thing you may need to do is an eye test and bobs ur uncle! Most suburbs have a primary school attached to their c atchment area, and many of them do pre school so i dont think the 3 yr old would be an issue but im not sure about day care...... Bring everything with you! even if you have to buy new in ireland and put it in the container , i mean everything! especially for the kids... knickies , socks, swim wear , tee shirts, shorts.....EVERYTHING! cars are extremely expensive...tradingpost.com.au is the site to look up for a car and 3% of the purchase price on top of that for registration! we had a fixer when we got here so he helped us alot and we,ve learned very quickly but we still have so much to learn! im glad to help in any way i can


----------



## Jinxy (Dec 4, 2011)

morgdots said:


> You need to go online to the AA web site, on this you can print out the application for an international drivers permit, you send this off to the AA with passport pics a photocopy of ur drivers lisence and a small fee..... make sure ur drivers lisence is at least 6 months in date. They will send you an international drivers permit that is valid for 12 mts. Then over here you have 3 mts to change it to an ozzy one, so you go to the MRV and the only thing you may need to do is an eye test and bobs ur uncle! Most suburbs have a primary school attached to their c atchment area, and many of them do pre school so i dont think the 3 yr old would be an issue but im not sure about day care...... Bring everything with you! even if you have to buy new in ireland and put it in the container , i mean everything! especially for the kids... knickies , socks, swim wear , tee shirts, shorts.....EVERYTHING! cars are extremely expensive...tradingpost.com.au is the site to look up for a car and 3% of the purchase price on top of that for registration! we had a fixer when we got here so he helped us alot and we,ve learned very quickly but we still have so much to learn! im glad to help in any way i can


Thanks morgdots will sort out the license, cheers for the help and I will keep in touch.


----------



## Jinxy (Dec 4, 2011)

morgdots said:


> You need to go online to the AA web site, on this you can print out the application for an international drivers permit, you send this off to the AA with passport pics a photocopy of ur drivers lisence and a small fee..... make sure ur drivers lisence is at least 6 months in date. They will send you an international drivers permit that is valid for 12 mts. Then over here you have 3 mts to change it to an ozzy one, so you go to the MRV and the only thing you may need to do is an eye test and bobs ur uncle! Most suburbs have a primary school attached to their c atchment area, and many of them do pre school so i dont think the 3 yr old would be an issue but im not sure about day care...... Bring everything with you! even if you have to buy new in ireland and put it in the container , i mean everything! especially for the kids... knickies , socks, swim wear , tee shirts, shorts.....EVERYTHING! cars are extremely expensive...tradingpost.com.au is the site to look up for a car and 3% of the purchase price on top of that for registration! we had a fixer when we got here so he helped us alot and we,ve learned very quickly but we still have so much to learn! im glad to help in any way i can


One other thing, I have been talking with a couple of Locals from Darwin and they have recommended private over state run schools, they said they have a higher standard of education. In fact they have recommended St Paul's Catholic School. Have you any advice with regard to schooling? Thanks


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

*Enquiry*

Hi Jinxy, JohnnyLavina and morgdots

Hope you all doing great!!

I just joined the forums and its great to know that you can get to know more about the place you plan to move to from these forums. This kind of first hand/live experience really helps put things into perspective for us new folks.

Just like you guys, I am planning to apply for NT state nomination and need to inquire about availability of housing, cost of living (rent, food, transport, utilities, etc).

I went through the previous posts and the information shared is really helpful. I would be really grateful if some more detailed insight can be shared about *housing and cost of living like rent+groceries+daily/monthly expenses so I can have more real time and updated facts.*

I would be moving alone to Darwin so the cost involved for a single guy should not be much. Looking for a 1 BHK apartment or room should not be that hard.

Any kind of feedback, guidance would be highly appreciated.

Thanks a ton.


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi Guys

Can you provide some input on the above?

Thanks


----------



## morgdots (Dec 2, 2011)

Engi said:


> Hi Jinxy, JohnnyLavina and morgdots
> 
> Hope you all doing great!!
> 
> ...


Hey there, we are a family with for kids so our cost would be substantially differnt to yours, personally i find Darwin very expensive in comparison to Dublin, rent and utilities are expensive and our grocery bill would easily top over 5 to 6 hundred dollars a week, toeat out is now a luxury for us which at home that was standard. For a single guy i really dont know how things would compare for you , i guess it depends on ur salary and the cost of things where you come from in comparison , sorry i cant help too much but all i can say is "expensive" lol...


----------

